# £400 Budget...



## TWGH (May 6, 2015)

It seems to me from reading various posts on the forum that spending £200 on a gaggia classic and around £200-300 on a grinder would make the most sense? It would also make more sense than buying a Sage Barista Express?

Could someone point me in the right direction for good grinders in the £200 range please.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Going second hand will make your budget go further. Good bargains to be had if you're willing to consider ex-commercial like Mazzer Super Jolly. If you want new - Eureka Mignon is the go to grinder - small and compact and arguably best in its class but you would need to up your budget a bit. For info, grinder is as if not more important than machine.


----------



## TWGH (May 6, 2015)

Thanks - so second hand Gaggia Classic and a second hand Mazzer Super Jolly would be a pretty decent first machine set up? Not sure I can justify more than £250 on a grinder though!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

£250.00 puts you in Super Jolly territory or Eureka Mignon. Think one's just gone for around £230.00 on the forum - they don't hang around long.


----------



## TWGH (May 6, 2015)

Thanks - I will keep my eyes on the forum for a grinder. Cheers


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

TWGH said:


> Thanks - so second hand Gaggia Classic and a second hand Mazzer Super Jolly would be a pretty decent first machine set up? Not sure I can justify more than £250 on a grinder though!


This is the set up I have , if your patient and very lucky you can get very attractive priced kit









I started off in January with a 20 yr old Classic from EBay , it was immaculate and virtually unused for £85 , then had to bide my time till a couple of weeks ago for a 5 yr old Super Jolly timer again pretty much unused for £125 ( yes you do read it right )

As I said I've been very lucky and at the right place at the right time but you can get a bargain

Good luck


----------



## TWGH (May 6, 2015)

Kai said:


> This is the set up I have , if your patient and very lucky you can get very attractive priced kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good news as I was worried I would need to spend £1000s to get anything decent!


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

No not at all , just very quick off the mark.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

TWGH said:


> Thanks - so second hand Gaggia Classic and a second hand Mazzer Super Jolly would be a pretty decent first machine set up? Not sure I can justify more than £250 on a grinder though!


thats where I started and they're a good combo and capable of making a great espresso


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I had great fun and great espressos with a £100 Classic from a Forum member but then did buy a new Mignon from Bella Barista - all less than £400. Don't forget the various ancillaries that you will need if you haven't already got them: tamper, timer, scales&#8230;. Happy hunting.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You might be able to get away with one of the hand grinders from made by knock and try to bag a used HX on eBay. Recently I've seen a Vibiemme Domobar Super and Stafco Brewtus 2 go for just over £400, so if you up your budget by £100 you might be better off in the long run if you think you'll want to upgrade in the future.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

400 is an ideal mark for a used HX.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

But then no budget left for a grinder.

If you have £400 I'd say get a Gaggia classic and Mazzer Sj you might get lucky and have a few quid left for a VST basket, some scales and a decent tamper


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

+1. A super jolly is a good grinder that will not be ashamed next to a decent HX or DB. A lot of people get started with a Classic and either a Eureka Mignon or one of the smaller Mazzers. If you can spot a super jolly for sale on here before anyone else (they go in minutes) then you'll be sorted for grinder. The Classic will do you until you get to the point where you have decided to upgrade and spend lots more (if you do, though some people are happy to keep the classic and just mod it).

A good grinder makes the biggest difference to quality (assuming good beans). The machine makes it easier to get good shots consistently, make multiple drinks quickly, steam milk well etc. Those last three are the reasons some people upgrade from the classic but realistically at that budget it's the best machine to get you into real espresso/milk. Brewed coffee methods seem a whole lot cheaper compared to espresso!


----------

